# MK4 Wolfsburg Seat Foam Part Number??



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Hoping someone might know what the part number is for the lower drivers seat foam for mk4 wolfsburg seats. Or the interior code. I bought a set to put in my GLS but i want to replace the foam first. ETKA lists a few different foams, but I would need a wolfsburg VIN to know for sure which one is correct.

THanks! :beer:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Early round bolster, or late square?


----------



## thzpcs (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like it'll be either 1J0-881-775-AS, 1J0-881-776-AN, or 1J0-881-776-S


----------

